# My first ball python checklist



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

ok guys i've done alot of reading and research and decided to go with a ball as my first snake purchase...i havent gotten the snake yet but its going to be a baby male...here is the list of stuff i have gotten

-36"long by 18" wide (slide in screen lid)...glass
-red heat bulb in a 10" ceramic fixture....150w
-digital thermo/hygrometer
-fir bark(repti-bark) substrate....non cedar of course
-half of a log for a hiding spot in the center of the gradient for now(hide box)
-large water dish.....big enough for him to soak in

any suggestions would be great guys....i'm pretty sure i got everything covered but i like to double check with the experts and i'll be sure to post pics as soon as i get him

edit:changed the heating from UTH to a red heat bulb so i can leave it on all the time and not disturb his sleeping...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I dont see any lights, snakes need some kind of light. I would not use a uth as I think they are dangerous to use for any reptile, my oppinion though but should not be used as the only source of heat. if you do decide to use one I would only have it on one side of the tank so the snake can choose the temp it wants to be at.. I would get a heat lamp and use that for heat and light and get rid of the uth. If you need additional heat for night use a ceramic heater that can screw into the reflector dome, or a red heat lamp, and a rheostat to regulate the temp. I would also get another log and put one under the basking spot and one on the cool end.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

IMO

the uth is too big, if it covers half the tank
you wont be able to keep a "hot side and cold side"
for it. It will just heat the whole tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

An UTH is fine, just dont have it take up half of the tank. A small one will be very helpful.


----------

